# 2014 Specialized AWOL fender recommendations?



## sc10pc (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey guys, I had some money that was burning a hole in my pocket for the last few weeks, and I splurged and put a Specialized AWOL on order at the shop. Since i have a past in MTB racing, I have plenty of 2.2 MTB knobbies and 28c- 38c tires from my Trek Crossrip. I LOVE the fact that I can use all of these on the awol!! But that is where the problem lies.. If im going to be utilizing all of these tires, i need a set of fenders that is going to cover my big MTB tires and my skinny road and cyclocross tires. I was looking at the Planet Bike 29er Cascadia fenders, or their cheap commuter fenders. Any recommendations?? 
Thanks guys,
Chris


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

SKS Chromoplastics. Nice durable fenders with the breakaway mount. Since bikes like this will be off the beaten path, your likelihood for catching a stick in the fenders is higher, so get something with the breakaway mounting point!


----------



## sc10pc (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok, what size will work with a 2.2" tire?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

SKS Germany

I think the Chromoplastics might be a bit tight for tires that big. The SKS Bluemels is probably a better option.

SKS Germany


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Look at the civia fenders they are dope


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

JAGI410 said:


> SKS Chromoplastics. Nice durable fenders with the breakaway mount. Since bikes like this will be off the beaten path, your likelihood for catching a stick in the fenders is higher, so get something with the breakaway mounting point!


The new Planet Bike Cascadias have pretty much the same mounting system.

Fenders Cascadia ATB Black


----------



## mstraus (Dec 19, 2013)

sc10pc said:


> Ok, what size will work with a 2.2" tire?


Did you decide on a set of fenders? I just got myself an AWOL and am also trying to decide on a set of fenders.

One note, while the AWOL can accommodate a 2.2" tire, I think the maximum tire size WITH fenders is much smaller. Not sure what the limit would be, maybe not much larger then the stock 42s.

I have been thinking about a set of SKS P50s or maybe the longboards. ONe thing I am note sure is if there is an issue with the wider fender if I put narrower tires on the bike. Maybe it would just be an aesthetic thing.


----------



## sc10pc (Dec 3, 2013)

mstraus said:


> Did you decide on a set of fenders? I just got myself an AWOL and am also trying to decide on a set of fenders.
> 
> One note, while the AWOL can accommodate a 2.2" tire, I think the maximum tire size WITH fenders is much smaller. Not sure what the limit would be, maybe not much larger then the stock 42s.
> 
> I have been thinking about a set of SKS P50s or maybe the longboards. ONe thing I am note sure is if there is an issue with the wider fender if I put narrower tires on the bike. Maybe it would just be an aesthetic thing.


Sorry on the late reply, but i actually didn't end up getting the Awol. I decided to cancel the order on my bike after the shop told me they wouldn't be able to get me it until the end of April, and knowing that i had to get shoulder surgery on the 24th of this month and wouldn't be able to ride for 6 weeks i cancelled sadly as i figured i could use the money for other things.. However with that said i did talk to someone from specialized and he recommended the sks p45s in either longboard or standard.


----------



## codwater (Jan 20, 2009)

Man! The guy at my shop told me I should hold off on buying my secteur disc. He said he had a feeling spesh was about to come out with something that more fit my needs. I must say, that is a kickass bike. I have serious envy!


----------



## sc10pc (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes it is! I think i might end up getting it when it becomes more popular and their is some help for it out there! i thought that the fact that you could put up to 2.2 inch tires on it down to like 35c was just friggin cool!


----------



## Ninox (Apr 29, 2014)

sc10pc said:


> Ok, what size will work with a 2.2" tire?


Sorry to restart an old thread but it seems nothing works with 2.2, for fenders you need something narrower.


----------

